# black mamba pic



## brian76 (Jul 31, 2013)

My first time posting!! Just had to share this pic. My wife's uncle in Namibia with a black mamba. Not something id do!!!


----------



## sd1981 (Jul 31, 2013)

Balls of steel.... That is all...


----------



## congo_python (Jul 31, 2013)

When did he get out of the mantal hospital..... lol


----------



## wildthings (Jul 31, 2013)

Haha love it, that's so cool, inquisitive snake


----------



## krusty (Aug 5, 2013)

very very cool.


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 5, 2013)

Not a bad first post Brian, I think you have ppls attention!


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 5, 2013)

brian76 said:


> My first time posting!! Just had to share this pic. My wife's uncle in Namibia with a black mamba. Not something id do!!!




I would advise your wife to spend as much time with her uncle as she can while he is still here.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Icarus (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool pic, but I'm not sure if I think your wife's uncle is awesome or an idiot!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely snake, great pic!

The flip side.


----------



## brian76 (Aug 5, 2013)

imported_varanus said:


> lovely snake, great pic!
> 
> The flip side.


 lol!!!! might just send your pic back to him


----------



## Stuart (Aug 5, 2013)

Good on him, Mambas are an often misunderstood Elapid.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 5, 2013)

Not by my former boss, a South African biologist who rated his experiences with them as more frightening than armed roadblocks and angry bull elephants!


----------



## Stuart (Aug 5, 2013)

Definitely can't dispute their reputation when annoyed as well as having a quick temper but have also known folks (an uncle being one) who has kept them for years without experiencing their bad side. 

Regardless, I suppose its all down to the experience of the individual at the end of the day, I can only speak second hand


----------



## brian76 (Aug 5, 2013)

Icarus said:


> Cool pic, but I'm not sure if I think your wife's uncle is awesome or an idiot!


 Yeah.....not to sure myself??? Funny thing is a while back I sent him some pics of my kids handling our snakes. One of which is a fair sized coastal. The reply I got was a very stern warning of how dangerous large snakes can be!!!


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 5, 2013)

Me too!



SniperCap said:


> Definitely can't dispute their reputation when annoyed as well as having a quick temper but have also known folks (an uncle being one) who has kept them for years without experiencing their bad side.
> 
> Regardless, I suppose its all down to the experience of the individual at the end of the day, I can only speak second hand


----------



## DarkApe (Aug 6, 2013)

he is 1 mad man i tell ya more nuts then me


----------



## bitisbitis (Aug 12, 2013)

I once had the opportunity to hook and tail a 3 meter plus female Black mamba and it was the only snake that I had handled that made every hair on my body was stand up!! The way they look at you, almost waiting for a mistake. Awesome animals!!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Aug 12, 2013)

That is extremely impressive.


----------

